# Gisbertus Voetius on the assurance of faith



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 11, 2020)

When we defend precision and the perfect assurance of faith, in spite of every doubt, the papists sarcastically reply that we speak boastfully of our perfect assurance, never of our doubts; the Reformed reply that there is a difference between the legitimacy or usefulness of this assurance and the actual possession of it; that assurance must be distinguished as objective and subjective, and as evident or inherent; that it is one thing that this knowledge be rightfully ours in part, and in desire … and another that it be complete. ...

For the reference, see Gisbertus Voetius on the assurance of faith.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

